# Can you feel your womb and baby when feeling your tummy yet?



## HippyMumma23

When I was pregnant with my son if I pressed lightly on my tummy, I could feel the round hardness of my uterus with him inside from about 8 weeks. 

(TMI it was MUCH easier to feel after an orgasm, shhhhhh I didnt say that. :shy::shy::shy:) 

I discovered it by accident with ds, so I started feeling a little earlier this time, and at 5 weeks I can feel it! So exciting. 

Can anyone else feel their little bambino in utero?


----------



## lilprince

I feel something when Im laying on my stomach. It just feels hard from the inside (if that makes sense?) :happydance:


----------



## Ang3l

Yes, I was able to feel my uterus on Thursday when I went to my doctor's for a check up. He was feeling my tummy to check for the uterus and when he found it, he showed me where it was and I could feel it too. It gave me a lot of reassurance that I could feel it as it proved to me that everything was growing as it should. I have my 1st scan on Monday so hopefully everything will be fine there too. :)


----------



## welshprincess

hippy hun dont mean to be rude or anything but its not the bubs u can feel 100% its way way too early to feel it yet, its tucked way down behind your pubic bone. If you can feel it then your a lot further on thamn 5 weeks, It dont pop till around 12 weeks, there are ladies on here 13 weeks and still not had the pop. Sorry for being so disheartening, but its not the uterus at 5 weeks :(


----------



## tinybutterfly

lilprince said:


> I feel something when Im laying on my stomach. It just feels hard from the inside (if that makes sense?) :happydance:

i have that too


but yes, i know it's not baby... just muscle getting stretched i suppose?


----------



## Divinebeauty

at 5 weeks your uterus is no bigger then a plum or so from what ive read


----------



## welshprincess

mine is plum size at 12 weeks, 5 weeks is an apple seed :) i see it on peoples sig's lol,m hey how u feelinmg devine ? xxx


----------



## Lilly12

No thats your baby's size welsh.
:winkwink:

Im 11 weeks pregnant and i've read that my uterus is the size of a large grapefruit.


----------



## courtney89

Lilly12 said:


> No thats your baby's size welsh.
> :winkwink:
> 
> Im 11 weeks pregnant and i've read that my uterus is the size of a large grapefruit.

I read that also.


----------



## KandyKinz

I'd agree that at 12 weeks the uterus is about the size of a grapefruit...and it's at that time that time that it pops above the pubic bone like welsh princess said... However if your really keen on feeling your uterus getting bigger early you can internally by pushing up on the cervix and pushing down just above your pubic bone... Not something I'm apt to do though. But my uterus is now above my pubic bone anyways... about 2cm above. I imagine it's slightly higher because of the ovarian cyst I have.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Your not being disheartening at all (a little patronising maybe, but I'll skip over that). I know that I can feel my uterus, so nothing to be disheartened about. :D


----------



## HippyMumma23

I just did some research and I am right, it is indeed possible to feel my uterus at this point. I knew I could, what with having a kid so recently before and not forgetting what it feels like.

I don't like it when people make out that Im stupid.


----------



## kateksmps

i know what you mean hun, i felt it alot earlier this time.
With my first i was about 13weeks ish, second i was about 12weeks but this time roud i felt it by 7weeks :)


----------



## superbecks

By 12 weeks the uterus is about the size of a grapefruit. It is no longer anteverted and anteflexed and has risen out of the pelvis and become upright. The fundus may be palpated abdominally and above the spymphisis pubis.


----------



## meg79

I could definately feel the fundus at around 7 weeks. I had to be lying down flat and I gently pressed down on my tummy, working the fingers down from my belly button towards the pubic bone. It was like my tummy was soft, soft, soft ohhhh hard. My uterus "popped" at around 13 weeks which is when I started to show...


----------



## zoella

Hi hippymumma23 thanx 4 your answers on here, I'm 10 wks pregnant with my 5th baby and I've been sure I can feel my uterus for a couple of weeks now. But have read on here that it's still under pubic bone and you can't feel anything? Also heard heartbeat a few days ago with my doppler and it was definitely ABOVE my pubic bone. So I guess all women are different! Thanx hun.

xxx


----------



## superbecks

I guess everyone is different, my earlier post came from my text book, im a second year student midwife and haven't ever felt a fundus so early on.


----------



## Katie Mc

Im nearly 13 weeks and having my 3rd child and cant feel anything yet, I think welsh was just giving advice as I have also read its impossible to feel it under 12 weeks.
I dont think she thought you was stupid


----------



## HippyMumma23

Superbecks, I very much hope that you don't feel a patients uterus after she has had an orgasm!

Ive no doubt you can not feel it. But as a 'second year midwife student' you should probably also know that after an orgasm, the uterus contracts. Hence, why I can feel it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Katie, the doctors feel it way before 12 weeks. They can roughly determine how far along you are.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Katie Mc

They told me its under the pubic bone and doesnt come above until after 12 weeks, I dont know really what im feeling for so im going to ask midwife to show me at my next appointment.


----------



## Katie Mc

Katie Mc said:


> They told me its under the pubic bone and doesnt come above until after 12 weeks, I dont know really what im feeling for so im going to ask midwife to show me at my next appointment.


I know what you mean about orgasm because I feel my lower stomach are tightin up afterwards


----------



## Armywife

I'm 12wks with my second child and can't feel anything yet. I didn't till i was 14wks with my dughter, was only a little while ago so i remember it well! :haha: I'm no expert but my doctor said they can't feel anything till at least 12 wks ulnless an internal exam is carried out (as explained by Kandykinz) and anything before this is likely to be other organs being pushed up into the abdominal cavity to make way for your growing uterus. This may well be wrong-they do say each pregnancy is different- but just thought i'd add what i had been told. 

I don't think anyone is trying to be patronising or to imply anyone is stupid, people are just sharing their thoughts and advice they have been given, don't take it to heart sweetie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## superbecks

HippyMumma23 said:


> Superbecks, I very much hope that you don't feel a patients uterus after she has had an orgasm!
> 
> Ive no doubt you can not feel it. But as a 'second year midwife student' you should probably also know that after an orgasm, the uterus contracts. Hence, why I can feel it.
> 
> I hope this helps.[/Q
> You say about an earlier poster being patronising yet I feel your being patronising in this post. I was trying to help, but it seems you KNOW you're right so I will leave it.
> 
> Can I just add that when you started this thread you said it was much easier to feel your uterus after an orgasm. You didn't say you could only feel it after an orgasm.


----------



## Jess&Jay

HippyMumma23 said:


> I just did some research and I am right, it is indeed possible to feel my uterus at this point. I knew I could, what with having a kid so recently before and not forgetting what it feels like.
> 
> I don't like it when people make out that Im stupid.

Some people are more intuned with there bodies and can feel anything going on in there ahaha such as you and I. I dont know what itis exactly, but I'm laying on my back and when my tummy lays flat I feel something between my belly button and lower abdomen. I assume it's the uterus from what you say. I know it's my baby in there because I feel it PLUS when doing my 1st scan at 5weeks my doctor said I was right:happydance: I know where baby is. yayyy


----------



## Jess&Jay

HippyMumma23 said:


> Katie, the doctors feel it way before 12 weeks. They can roughly determine how far along you are.
> 
> Hope this helps.

SO TRUE! My doc puts two fingers inside "me" and presses my tummy down to feel for baby. I agree Hippy! If you're crazy, so am I girl!:hugs:


----------



## superbecks

I think Katie was talking about externally feeling it.

You can feel it internally to determine how far along you are from an early stage.


----------



## HippyMumma23

With my son, it was easier after an O. 

With this one, it is only after I had O'd. 

My doctor felt ds externally before 12 weeks.


----------



## HippyMumma23

(And thanks JessJay) :)


----------



## Katie Mc

superbecks said:


> I think Katie was talking about externally feeling it.
> 
> You can feel it internally to determine how far along you are from an early stage.

Thanks I was on about externally


----------



## alynn6758

I can start to feel mine coming up, but i think its easier to feel if you've had a baby before, I've had 2 so my muscles are really stretched...:)


----------



## Divinebeauty

welshprincess said:


> mine is plum size at 12 weeks, 5 weeks is an apple seed :) i see it on peoples sig's lol,m hey how u feelinmg devine ? xxx

Hey love , im feeling uhmm ok. lol. haha other then this new sinus infection and well regular morning sickness hahah im gonna make it tho no worries LOOOL how are you hun?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Since this has been bumped up, I thought Id add;

I can feel it even easier now, without having to O or anything. I can feel that its hidden a little behind my pubic bone, but its still there and getting obviously bigger. :D


----------



## welshprincess

Divinebeauty said:


> welshprincess said:
> 
> 
> mine is plum size at 12 weeks, 5 weeks is an apple seed :) i see it on peoples sig's lol,m hey how u feelinmg devine ? xxx
> 
> Hey love , im feeling uhmm ok. lol. haha other then this new sinus infection and well regular morning sickness hahah im gonna make it tho no worries LOOOL how are you hun?Click to expand...

Aww a sinus infection poor you hun :hugs: i too am still suffering terrible with this ms. When will it go away lol.


----------



## Rmar

HippyMumma23 said:


> Since this has been bumped up, I thought Id add;
> 
> I can feel it even easier now, without having to O or anything. I can feel that its hidden a little behind my pubic bone, but its still there and getting obviously bigger. :D

This is your second right? Your uterus has already been there and done that. The explanation that I was taught was that your uterus has already stretched for one baby so the next time round it thinks "Oh look, a baby, I know exactly what this means" and can get a bit bigger earlier on. I don't think anyone else can say that it isn't your uterus unless they are standing right in front of you feeling it for themselves. You'd know better than anyone as it is your body.


----------



## HippyMumma23

Rmar said:


> HippyMumma23 said:
> 
> 
> Since this has been bumped up, I thought Id add;
> 
> I can feel it even easier now, without having to O or anything. I can feel that its hidden a little behind my pubic bone, but its still there and getting obviously bigger. :D
> 
> This is your second right? Your uterus has already been there and done that. The explanation that I was taught was that your uterus has already stretched for one baby so the next time round it thinks "Oh look, a baby, I know exactly what this means" and can get a bit bigger earlier on. I don't think anyone else can say that it isn't your uterus unless they are standing right in front of you feeling it for themselves. You'd know better than anyone as it is your body.Click to expand...


Thank you, thats what I figured too. x


----------



## Lilly12

I can now feel it pushing everything in my tummy outward!
And my bump has grown a little too :cloud9:


----------

